# Is the EOS-M the biggest sensor for the money?



## privatebydesign (Dec 3, 2013)

Just thinking about cost per square mm of sensor real estate, I can't think of anything that comes close to APS-C for $299.

329 mm² for $299 = for 1.1mm² per $1.

Anybody know of a "better" deal.


----------



## Khufu (Dec 4, 2013)

There's a pretty incredible camera out there which gets very little attention;

Samsung NX1000

It's since been replaced by the NX1100 then the NX2000 as Samsung's cheapest offering of current line-ups, though I believe it pretty much has their best sensor, as offered in their "flagship" NX20.

It's a larger sensor than Canon's 1.6x Crop, being a 1.5x Crop Sensor, and off the top of my head I think they market it as 20.4mp.

I have both the EOS M and NX1000 and can tell you the sensor in the EOS M blows the Samsung out of the water in Low Light/High ISO handling - but the Samsung is still an impressive little beast with tons of bells and whistles Canon wouldn't dream of offering at the time (WiFi for monitoring & shutter release and file transfer, expansive video features including 1/2 and 1/4 speed slow motion, in camera editing, amazing WB "point and shoot at something white.. sorted!" feature, B/W with selective colouring like SIN CITY! in cam for video and pics, other cool things... though no mic input - that was the only thing then added to the NX1100)

Having said all that; I don't know what these go for in the States but having played with one for aeons it's UK ebay prices seem insane to me... and they do shitloads of Prime lenses! I LOVE the 16mm f/2.4; I don't think anyone else offers anything as fast and wide (do they?) and they do a cheap 30mm f/2... maybe an 85mm f/1.8-ish?

I'm still baffled over which I prefer - mostly because of their lens selection - though I've recently started free-lensing with the 16mm f/2.4 on the EOS (I've posted about it recently on the forum 

I'm quite the talking-to-self-too-much typer, I do apologise!

In summary;

Samsung and Sony offer 1.5x Crop sensors - I love the look of the tiny, light thing Sony have put out there - I believe it's cheap but crippled... input, anyone?

Also; EOS M's screen beats all that I've played with!


----------

